# Best/worst commercials



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We've all got em - ones you can't stand and some you love. 
What are your favorites and least favorites?

My favorites are some of the Aflack (sp) ones with the duck, and some of the Geiko (sp) ones. I can't remember who's it is, but the one with the wife asking the inattentive husband if her outfit makes her looks fat, and he says "you betcha" is a pretty good one too.

As for some that make me want to change the channel - Cell One with the guy who gave the girl the transparent dress and he's counting his minutes (one Mississippi, two Mississippi, etc). How annoying....
Most of the Kia radio commercials are obnoxious too, and they have to run them every 5 minutes.... ](*,)


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

A local mortgage lender was running a radio spot comparing mortgages to weapons, asking if listeners considered their mortgages offensive or defensive. For the life of me I still don't know what the heck he was babbling about. Neither do I remember the name of his company so it was a losing proposition all the way.

I usually find Budweiser's Superbowl ads pretty funny...if only in a sophomoric way. They ran one a few years ago with the premise that if you want to see what your girlfriend/fiance will look like in 20 years you look at her mother. So the guy invites girlfriend and her mother over for dinner, they ring the doorbell and when he looks through the peep hole he sees that the mother is absolutely gorgeous. Bubbling with joy, he opens the door to only to see that Mom has a rear end so wide it won't fit through the doorway. Needless to say I never saw it run again after the Superbowl.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Several years ago, there was a Certs breath mint commercial where a guy talks about having a dream where he goes to a party naked, right? And supposedly Certs is like this because he says, "No one noticed!" So he's comfortable. Okay, I don't know about you, but if I show up naked to a party, somebody better freaking notice. How would it be comfortable that your naked body is so absolutely bland, no one notices at all? And Certs will make me that bland? Great...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't remember exactly the whole premise, but the commercial about betcha can't eat just one Lays potato chips. I think it was a super bowl commercial and either Troy Aikman or maybe even Dan Quayle? used potato chips to keep getting closer and closer to the game until he was seated on the bench with the players? OK, maybe it was Dan Quayle until he was seated next to Troy Aikman? Something or other like that, and it was a play on the whole spelling potato thing, I think. Anyway, I remember at the time I found it extremely funny.

But, I haven't had TV reception in 5 years, so I'm a bit behind the times (every once in awhile I get to watch a tiny bit of TV at a friends house...).


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Being that I am an Atmospheric chemist, there are two environmental comercials that bug me.

The first is the one with an eagle flying around gasping in the "70s" and then show the eagle all happy in the "now"...clean coal.
The second is a a new GE energy commercial with models in a coal mine "coal is beautiful" or something like that


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe I'm biased because my twins stared in it, but I couldn't stop laughing evey time I saw the Diary Queen ad where the "father" has his kid in a front-side-carrier-thing and the baby kicks the dad in the nuts and (in the longer version) head butts him because the dad won't give him any ice cream.

It is due to be re-released again sometime soon. USA Today voted it one of the best commercials of last year.

-Dustin


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

titan97 said:


> Maybe I'm biased because my twins stared in it, but I couldn't stop laughing evey time I saw the Diary Queen ad where the "father" has his kid in a front-side-carrier-thing and the baby kicks the dad in the nuts and (in the longer version) head butts him because the dad won't give him any ice cream.
> 
> It is due to be re-released again sometime soon. USA Today voted it one of the best commercials of last year.
> 
> -Dustin


No kidding? Your twins were in that one? That was a great one...LOL!


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, that was them. They were also runners up to the kids in Meet the Fockers.

-Dustin


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Everytime I see the commercial for GE (Ecomagination) with the baby elephant dancing to "Singing in the Rain" I crack up. My husband thinks I am crazy but it gets me so bad I almost fall off my chair laughing everytime. 

The ones I detest is the "male enhancement" commercial and they always have to have two of them , one behind the other, each time.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

That GE elephant danceing one makes me wonder what else they are distorting about the company. The way elephants hip and shoulder joints are make it physically impossible for them to launch themselves up in any fashion. Plain and simple they can't jump. Showing an elephant clicking its heels is cute, but makes me wonder what else they want you to think they are doing but actually can't. 

I guess I hate the fact that so many comercials try to say something is when based on the things presented in just the comercial logically can't be. There are so many fallacies presented that I find it hard to respect anything comercials say. I am not stupid, thank you very much.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Many years ago, when lawyers first started advertising themselves, there was a Jackson attorney who advertised, "You can trust ME to get the money you deserve!" He ran that for years before he realized that people could interpret that the wrong way.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

<drippingSarcasm>
Hey, we all like the new Carl's Jr. commercial with that stupid spoiled *****, Paris Hilton, don't we?
</drippingSarcasm>


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

SnakeIce said:


> I guess I hate the fact that so many comercials try to say something is when based on the things presented in just the comercial logically can't be. There are so many fallacies presented that I find it hard to respect anything comercials say. I am not stupid, thank you very much.


Haha... it's just for fun though. Like the volkswagon commercial where these two guys are staring into a tree. Then one guy throws a frisbee or something and a jetta falls out. I thought that that was funny. I might be ignorant, but comedy gets the better of me :0).


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

"Getting" comedy is a function of inteligence and imagination. I have no problem with being amused by something they pay lots of money to get me to see anyway. I like the danceing elephant GE comercial for entertainment value, but what GE is trying to imply by that comercial backfires for me based on the reality of what elephants are capable of.

Entertained I am, but it leaves me with doubts I didn't have befor about GE. I don't like that process of leaveing me with a jaded view of the world I live in. So in the end I have to say I don't like what that comercial says and thus the comercial. 

Yes I know I overanalyze things, but I'd be bored otherwise. ;-)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Back in the 60's and 70's we called it eco pornography. The term describes the big lies by corporations claiming they were improving the environment when they were , in fact, destroying it. One example was a picture of a mature forest with huge trees and the caption was,"The best thing to do for this forest is to cut it all down." Then, in smaller print they tried to claim that the trees would all die and rot if they didn't cut them down. They implied that clear-cutting was saving the forest from a worse fate. You would have to be completely ignorant about forests to believe that. I had better explain: Forests, if undisturbed, reach a climax stage where the tree species present replace themselves. Individual trees sooner or later die and rot, but the forest as a whole lasts indefinitely. It will always look like the forest in the picture. 

I am suspicious of the dancing elephant ad. Just because they say they are improving the environment doesn't mean they are really doing it. Talk is cheap! They sell most things now by showing people in some kind of frenzied state of ecstasy. Now they have the poor animals doing the same thing! The message is: You buy our product or believe our message and you will be as happy as though you had snorted crack cocaine! They want to tie their product or their message right in to your pleasure center.


----------

